# RCI Relation Number - What Does It Mean



## london (Apr 24, 2008)

When I look at my space bank deposits in my RCI account, I note a relation number for each deposited week.

Does the relation number have anything to do with trade power?

Or is it just merely a tracking number?


----------



## SherryS (Apr 24, 2008)

That number tracks your number of transactions with RCI.  Each deposit earns a number starting with #1.  I am working on transaction number 98 right now.  My transaction numbers have not been progressing much lately, as I rarely deposit with RCI anymore!


----------



## london (Apr 24, 2008)

*RCI Tracking*

Thank you Sherry...

I am up to 146 transactions with RCI, of course that is since 1991.

About 8 per year, includes extra vacations, and guest certificates for family.


----------



## JLB (Apr 24, 2008)

We're on 102 or 103, with no attaboy at the century mark.


----------



## chicklet (May 5, 2008)

We just reached 160 in 10 years...just coming back from #160 at Lighthouse Cove in Pompano Beach!!


----------

